# São Paulo City



## guilparanhos (Jan 2, 2010)

São paulo a beautiful city, is the 10th richest in the world, is the 2nd largest city in the world.
is one of the most famous cities in the world.
Sao paulo has the 3rd largest stock exchange in the world.


----------



## Northsider (Jan 16, 2006)

Great city


----------



## mavillav (Apr 25, 2009)

wow !!!


----------



## WMS (Nov 20, 2005)

One of the ugliest cities ever. Sorry.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

WMS said:


> One of the ugliest cities ever. Sorry.


Stupidest comment ever and Im not sorry.


----------



## alacran1378 (Feb 17, 2009)

ESTUBE PARA AÑO NUEVO EN RIO DE JANEIRO CON LA CONEXION EN EL AEROPUERTO DE SAO PAULO, LA VI POR AIRE EN EL AVION LA CIUDAD ES IMPRESIONANTE EL TAMAÑO, ES MUY GRANDE PARA MI LA SEGUNDA MAS GRANDE DE LATINOAMERICA DESPUES DE CIUDAD DE MEXICO, QUISIERA VISITARLA UN DIA DE ESTOS.


----------



## guilparanhos (Jan 2, 2010)

São paulo es la mas grande de latino america y es la 2° ciudad mas grande del mundo.


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

WMS said:


> One of the ugliest cities ever. Sorry.


I agree. I love some brasilian cities like Rio, but Sao Paulo is so ugly.hno:


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

*TO THOSE WHO LIKE US I WISH YOU WELL, TO THOSE WHO DON'T, WELL, GO TO HELL*


----------



## Febo (Dec 9, 2005)

What excellent pictures!!! And places


----------



## ggonza (Jul 16, 2008)

Dude, If SP is the 2nd largest in the world, Buenos Aires is the number 1 :?

In Latin America is the biggest at least...


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Many people don't know São Paulo. I recommend you all to see the following thread made by Tchelllo, from the Brazilian forums: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=982258

Some pics:



























































































I also recommend you to search other threads Tchelllo has made in his profile. He has tones of great threads of the city.


----------



## fe_lipe (Dec 10, 2009)

Tchello photos are just the best ! :cheers:


I respect people opinions. It's a former idea of São Paulo, It's not the planned perfect city, but to judge SP you've got to see it, to go there. 


After some research you'll change your mind ! :lol:


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

Let´s see what people say here...


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

ggonza said:


> Dude, If SP is the 2nd largest in the world, Buenos Aires is the number 1 :?
> 
> In Latin America is the biggest at least...


mexico city is the largest in latin america


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

Amazing! I had no idea Sao Paulo could be so nice. I love those Art Deco high-rises and modern architecture. What I don't like in Sao Paulo is that the High-rises spreads out of control.


----------



## guilparanhos (Jan 2, 2010)

São paulo is the largest in latin america and the 2nd largest of the word, and the 1nd largest in word is Hong kong


----------



## stefano1895 (Dec 26, 2009)

guilparanhos said:


> São paulo is the largest in latin america and the 2nd largest of the word, and the 1nd largest in word is Hong kong


 ok i google it, i accept

in population 

sao paulo number 2
mexico city number 8

but *buenos aires* is the number _*57*_ haha in the list johannesburg south africa is bigger and most populated than buenos aires

but in the metro areas mexico city is the fourth with 20.1 million people

an sao paulo is the seventh with 18.5 million people

and again *buenos aires* is the 17

and yes by area sao paulo wins for a little


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

ovem said:


> Amazing! I had no idea Sao Paulo could be so nice. I love those Art Deco high-rises and modern architecture. What I don't like in Sao Paulo is that the High-rises spreads out of control.


That's what I dislike about it as well. But as people say, Sao Paulo is not a city to be appreciated from above, all you see there is an endless, featureless ocean of buildings. 

Sao Paulo, as the pictures clearly show, is a city to be appreciated from the street level, where each part of the city appears to be a different city with its strong personality and style. Take a look at the pictures above, if you were told these were pictures from five, six different cities, you'd probably believe it.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

guilparanhos said:


> São paulo is the largest in latin america and the 2nd largest of the word, and the 1nd largest in word is Hong kong


As far as I know Mexico City manages to be bigger. 

That's because it's the only huge city in Mexico, whereas in Brazil the population is spread out in different large cities, such as Rio, Salvador, Belo Horizonte, Brasilia, etc. Brazil is a multi-regional country, Mexico and all other Latin American countries are more centralized, and much smaller. The greater Buenos Aires concentrates almost 40% of Argentina's population, Mexico City has almost 20% of Mexico's population, the greater Sao Paulo has only 10% of Brazil's population.


----------



## alacran1378 (Feb 17, 2009)

ESTA FOTO DEL 28 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2009.

SAO PABLO IS VERY BIGGGGG AND NICE CITY


----------



## shinbijui (Dec 20, 2009)

Sao Paulo is so dirty so many dog sh*t on streets.


----------



## fe_lipe (Dec 10, 2009)

^^


That's kinda brazilian problem... Stupid people throwing garbage everywhere. So ridiculous and hateful hno:


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

^^ I don't think so in fact foreigners usually say Sao Paulo has clean streets....


----------



## fe_lipe (Dec 10, 2009)

Well, well... it depends on your point of view. And the neighborhood.

São paulo não é um exemplo de limpeza, mas também não acho mal, até relativamente limpo... dependendo do bairro.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

For people who jsut see the city through pictures the city may look ugly but SP is so huge that you cant just define as an ugly city. It is a city with many contrasts and because of that you should get to know the beauties that is inside it and SP has a lot of it.


----------



## juaniyo (Mar 5, 2007)

shinbijui said:


> Sao Paulo is so dirty so many dog sh*t on streets.


Well, I think thats a problem in every Latinamerican city, and besides I think It looks like a nice and huge city, c`mon every city in the world has their good and bad side, why argue about whos bigger?? ....... *Love them pics....*Im Mexican but I just love Brazil and and I have never been there before......Saludos.


----------



## shinbijui (Dec 20, 2009)

juaniyo said:


> Well, I think thats a problem in every Latinamerican city, and besides I think It looks like a nice and huge city, c`mon every city in the world has their good and bad side, why argue about whos bigger?? ....... *Love them pics....*Im Mexican but I just love Brazil and and I have never been there before......Saludos.


Well your impression might change once you experience at a personal level.


----------



## shinbijui (Dec 20, 2009)

But as an aside honestly I wish I could go back there for a trip, the food is about the only thing I miss there.


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

alacran1378 said:


> ESTA FOTO DEL 28 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2009.
> 
> SAO PABLO IS VERY BIGGGGG AND NICE CITY


Reminds me Tokyo! Amazing!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Sao Paulo is one of the most impressive, fun, and cosmopolitan in the world. Sao Paulo is the kind of city that you never tire of visiting and always has something new to see, is simply fantastic


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Waiting Brazil for Google Maps  :cheers:
Mexica already exists


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

^^

They've just started taking pics of São Paulo and Rio. My city, Belo Horizonte, was already photographed. 

It seems that street view will be available on the second semester of 2010.


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

shinbijui said:


> But as an aside honestly I wish I could go back there for a trip, the food is about the only thing I miss there.


You may not like Sao Paulo for any reason, but his countrymen love this city, the number of Koreans in Sao Paulo is huge


----------



## marc.libano (Feb 2, 2008)

shinbijui said:


> Sao Paulo is so dirty so many dog sh*t on streets.


I agree with You that São Paulo is not a clean city at all , even in rich and luxury parts dog sh*** exists anywhere, but I can't agree that São Paulo is not a very nice city, São Paulo is so huge and big , and have a very nice history , many cultures from all around the world , peacefull people (That originally are fron SP really) , but sure every city in the world has it's good and it's bad part, and SP suffers same problems of many other big cities in the world , I really can't say that New York is more clean that SP. 
I'm not brazilian but I live in SP and I really think that SP can be much better than what it looks now, because it have the capacity to be ! But sure politics here in São Paulo I think are not so good (as any other place in the world too ..) 

And I think that anyone that visit São Paulo will have a good time  ... (I think that any other city in Brazil is cleaner than SP, but SP still are a so special city ...)


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

guilparanhos said:


> São paulo is the largest in latin america and the 2nd largest of the word, and the 1nd largest in word is Hong kong


Hongkong the largest?hno:


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

:lol:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_cities_throughout_history


----------



## guilparanhos (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful photos in air !!
são paulo is very big. 
Beauty photos


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I think the best place for this type of thread is over in the photography section. As many of these photos are not credited, or at least credited to SSC members, I think I will move this thread to Urban Showcase.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome aerial of Sao Paulo, btw 


>


----------

